# Yrb-49



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was doing a search over the internet today and I found some small photos of the YRB-49 wich from what I've read offline it was a update for the flying wing but it never got made into a full service craft that only was made as a test model aircraft.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Although 30 RB-49s were originally ordered, the demise of the B-49 led to the cancellation of the contract before the first YRB-49 had even flown. After completing thirteen flight tests, the single YRB-49 was put into storage and later scrapped. The Air Force also ordered all remaining XB-35s destroyed leaving none of the remarkable flying wings to survive. 

http://www.aerospaceweb.org/aircraft/bomber/yb49/


I hope the LINK works.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the link worked good, only I wish I could have copy it all. as I don't have a printer I can't print it.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

If you have a local library.. write down the link and the library can print it out for 10 cents per page.

mine also has a GREAT scaner as well.


----------

